# CO Chase Debit Card



## Rail Freak (Mar 22, 2011)

Got a letter from Chase last week to inform me that after July 12 the debit card will no longer earn One Pass Miles!!!!! :angry2: Looks like CO maybe following the example of United!

RF


----------



## frugalist (Mar 22, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Got a letter from Chase last week to inform me that after July 12 the debit card will no longer earn One Pass Miles!!!!! :angry2: Looks like CO maybe following the example of United!
> 
> RF


Keep in mind that's only for the debit card. The Continental OnePass credit card will continue to earn OP miles.


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 22, 2011)

and you can still use the chase debit co card on continentals points for shopping site which imo pays bette r than agr


----------



## frugalist (Mar 22, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> and you can still use the chase debit co card on continentals points for shopping site which imo pays bette r than agr


I know that if you pay for your purchase with the Continental OnePass credit card, your purchase earns double points from the shopping portal plus the regular points you earn on the credit card itself. Do purchases with the debit card also earn double points from the shopping portal?


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 23, 2011)

yes, for instance Sears.com going through the Continental portal earns 5 points per dollar for purchases, if I use my CO debit card I earn 10 points per dollar.it's ok if you gotta spend the money anyway. I made out pretty good on Valentines day too.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats the phone number to cancel the debit card. Also, if you cancel the credit card, can you re-apply for the 50,000 bonus with the COP credit card? Or do you have to wait a certain amount of time.


----------



## frugalist (Mar 24, 2011)

RailFanLNK said:


> Whats the phone number to cancel the debit card. Also, if you cancel the credit card, can you re-apply for the 50,000 bonus with the COP credit card? Or do you have to wait a certain amount of time.


There's an 800 number on the back of the debit card for Chase Customer Service. That should at least get you started in canceling the debit card. Though, why, may I ask, would you want to cancel the debit card unless you were also closing the associated checking account? If you close the checking account, the debit card is automagically canceled. And there's a reason to keep the debit card: the letter I received from Chase indicating they were canceling the debit card rewards program also indicated that in April they would be issuing a credit to my checking account to refund part of the debit card's annual fee. The credit will be for the part of the year that I paid for that comes after the July cut-off date for earning rewards on the debit card.

If you cancel the credit card it is unlikely you can re-apply to get the 50,000 mile bonus. The T&C of the offer clearly state that it is for first-time CO OPP cardholders. However, there have been some reports of people who received the card and the old 25,000 miles bonus calling Chase and receiving the extra 25,000 miles. This only works if you received the card within 90 days of the start of the new 50,000 miles promotion. I received my card last year, tried to get the extra 25,000 miles ... no luck!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Mar 24, 2011)

We haven't used the CO Debit card very much. We haven't used it nearly as much as we thought we would. Sometimes I feel we have too much plastic! I figured I would cancel the CO CC when it was getting close to the annual fee.


----------

